# Mandeville Doctor sentenced



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

He gets five years in the slammer.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Wasn't expecting that much time. But good!


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow. That's a bit more than I would've put money on.

"Los Angeles County Superior Court Judge Scott T. Millington called the case a "wake-up call" to motorists and cyclists and urged local government to provide riders with more bike lanes. He said he believed that Thompson had shown a lack of remorse during the case and that the victims were particularly vulnerable while riding their bicycles."

Yes, more bike lanes, and yes, we're particularly vulnerable out there.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

From the LA Times:
_
A doctor convicted of assaulting two bicyclists by slamming on his car brakes after a confrontation on a narrow Brentwood road was sentenced today to five years in prison.

Christopher Thompson, wearing dark blue jail scrubs, wept as he apologized to the injured cyclists shortly before he was sentenced.

"I would like to apologize deeply, profoundly from the bottom of my heart," he told them, his right hand cuffed to a court chair.

Los Angeles County Superior Court Judge Scott T. Millington called the case a "wake-up call" to motorists and cyclists and urged local government to provide riders with more bike lanes. He said he believed that Thompson had shown a lack of remorse during the case and that the victims were particularly vulnerable while riding their bicycles._


Link to the article.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

When you intentionally endanger somebody with a multi-ton machine you should expect consequences. When you actually injure them you should expect more consequences. But this was a lose/lose outcome. It would have been better if the guy had acted more responsibly in the first place. 

Went to the bike shop by car today to get some parts and was amazed at the number of impatient aggressive drivers just in the parking lot. Three? Four? One lady who had to run a stop sign to make sure she got a good parking place, another guy driving way too fast in a place with pedestrians and cyclists, another who gunned it to avoid waiting his turn. Of course these folks won't hear about the sentencing, so I don't think we're any safer.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Judge probably owns like 5 really expensive bikes!!!


----------

